# 06 Jetta brake job



## RadicalMiracle (May 31, 2009)

I need to replace the brakes on my 2006 jetta 2.0. Are there any special tools or tricks needed to replace these brakes. I have a stocked shop at my disposal and have performed about 10 to 12 brake jobs on various vehicles.
Thanks
Jordan


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: 06 Jetta brake job (RadicalMiracle)*

check this forum first before you do anything because most likely it has what your looking for...2nd use the blue search button at the top of the screen
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2374154
(in depth)brake diy:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3942932


----------

